# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  فالكاو: الحلم صار حقيقة

## salihmob

كتب المهاجم الكولومبي رادميل  فالكاو جارسيا ، اسمه بأحرف من ذهب في سجلات  كرة القدم بعدما سجل هدفا رائعا قاد به فريقه بورتو لإحراز لقب بطولة  الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم عقب فوزه على مواطنه سبورتينج براجا بهدف نظيف  اليوم الاربعاء في المباراة النهائية للبطولة ، التي جرت على استاد "افيفا"  بالعاصمة الايرلندية دبلن. 
 نجح  فالكاو في تحطيم الرقم القياسي في عدد الأهداف المسجلة خلال موسم واحد  من مسابقة الدوري الأوروبي (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي السابق). 
 سجل المهاجم الكولومبي ، الذي أحرز خمسة أهداف لبورتو في الدور قبل النهائي   ليقوده للتفوق 7/4 على فياريال في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والإياب ، 17  هدفا في المسابقة الأوروبية هذا الموسم، بزيادة هدفين عن رصيد النجم  الألماني السابق يورجن  كلينسمان مع فريق بايرن ميونيخ موسم 1995/1996 . 
 وقال فالكاو الفائز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة "حلمنا بالفوز بهذا اللقب ، والآن الحلم أصبح حقيقة". 
 وأضاف "أشعر بالسعادة لسجلي التهديفي ، ولكن هذا لم يكن مهما اليوم ، الشيء الأهم هو اللقب ، وصفتنا للنجاح هي العمل الجماعي".

----------

